# Hexenpfad



## sebot.rlp (17. April 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand in etwa beschreiben wie ich vom Winninger Flugplatz zum Hexenpfad komme?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Siegfried (17. April 2006)

Bin den Hexenpfad mal vor ein paar Jahren gefahren. Der Einstieg ist an dem
Parkplatz an der Winninger Autobahnbrücke in Richtung Kobern-Gondorf.
Über die Moselhöhe gehts zum Schluß runter ins Belltal. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (18. April 2006)

sehr schöner Trail...

kann ich nur empfehlen!

viel spaß


----------



## sebot.rlp (18. April 2006)

Hallo,

waren heute auf dem Hexenpfad und das ist echt ein Hammer Trial und schön anspruchsvoll 
Nur das Fahren der engen Kurven muss ich noch ein wenig trainieren 

Wer mal bock hat, der kann ja mal mit uns demnächst paar Ründchen zum Saisonstart drehen.

Fahren immer Winningen-Kobern, Stadtwald, Panzerstraße-Lahnstein.

Gruß
Sebastian

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## karmakiller (18. April 2006)

wie fährt man am besten von Koblenz aus zum Hexenpfad und wo endet er ?


----------



## Single-Trail (18. April 2006)

der Hexenpfad endet in der nähe von Kobern-Gondorf du landest praktisch direkt an der Mosel...

und von Koblenz aus musst du über die Kurt - Schumacher Brücke
bzw. die Gülser Eisenbahn Brücke auf die andere Moselseite und dann fährst du immer die Straße entlang bis nach Winningen... 

sorry weiter kann ich mich nicht wirklich erinnern bin den schon Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gefahren... auf jeden Fall musst du die Weinberge hoch aber nicht auf der Seite vom Flughafen sondern auf der anderen Hälfte (die Weinberge werden nämlich durch ein kleines "Tal" getrennt wo die Straße hoch zum Flugplatz verläuft) wenn du irgendwann ganz oben bist ist da ein Rastplatz direkt an der großen Autobahnbrücke  und von da aus müsste es ausgeschildert sein... aber am  Besten ist du lässt es dir von sebot.rlp oder so zeigen...

viel spaß


----------



## sebot.rlp (19. April 2006)

Ja genau, du fährst einfach nach Winningen und dann am besten die Weinberge am Ortsende hochfahren. Wenn du oben bist bist du direkt an der Autobahn und musst diese dan über eine kleine Brücke überqueren.
Nach der Brücke links halten und dann siehst du auch schon den Wald. Da rein fahren und der Weg führt direkt zum eigentlichen Hexenpfad. Anfangs geht es noch ein Stück bergauf und dann beginnt der Spaß  

Wie schon vorher erwähnt. Wer bock hat kann ja mit uns mal mitfahren. Wir sind vom Fahrkönnen her noch nicht die Besten, da wir intensiv (mit Trials und gutem Material, etc.) den Sport erst seit einem Jahr fahren, aber ich finde es klappt schon sehr gut speziell auf Trials wie den Hexenpfad.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Siegfried (23. April 2006)

Hallo Sebastian,
wenn du den Hexenpfad abgefahren hast, fahre weiter an der Mosel entlang
bis nach Kobern-Gondorf an den Sportplatz. das Tal hoch bis zum Sauerbrunnen. Von da aus führt ein Trail zur Oberburg und anschließend den Kreuzweg runter . Aber vorsicht, wenn dir da der Weg ausgeht, liegt du 50 mtr. weiter unten im Bach. Viel Spaß beim Fahren.           Gruß.


----------



## sebot.rlp (23. April 2006)

Ja das stimmt  
Den Trial sind wir letztes Jahr mal gefahren. Ist auch ein sehr geiler Trial.


----------



## karmakiller (23. April 2006)

was du meinst ist ein Trail (= Pfad) nicht Trial


----------



## pfohlenrolle (4. Januar 2007)

[/url][/IMG]

Hier ist mal ein GoogleEarth-Bild mit den beiden Rastplätzen an der Autobahn und der Brücke drauf. Wäre toll wenn sich das mal jemand kopieren könnte und den Eingang zum Hexenpfad mit nem Pfeil oder so markiert.   

Wenn das nicht zu viel verlangt ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo pfohlenrolle , ich habe dir den Einstieg markiert. Wenn du aus Mülheim-Kärlich kommst, fährst du bis an den Winninger Flugplatz. Von da aus kannst du zu dem Rastplatz fahren. Schau dir meinen Plan an.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spass beim Fahren, und Achtung der Hexenpfad ist nicht ungefährlich !!

Gruß.


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. Januar 2007)

Bin ich blind? Wo ist der Pfeil? Etwa das Ding im Schriftfeld?
Schau dir die Grafik in dem anderen Thread an! da sieht man doch alles.
Gruss Alex


----------



## robbyFux (3. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

hier zwei Kartenausschnitte des Hexenpfads:









und hier GoogleEarth-Übersicht des Einstiegs:


----------

